# Frozen...



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I noticed yesterday when taking photos of Tucker that he will literally "freeze" in position for a very long period of time. He is food obsessed and I was using a treat, but is it common for every part of their bodies to NOT move at all? Even the head lift didn't change position.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Murphy does that too Kim. He is so food obsessed he will sit like a statue waiting for a treat. The only movement is the drool running down off of his chin!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Tilly will do that sometimes...I think they use all their concentration on staring at you/treat they forget about everything else!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine dont freeze and if you use treats, Abbie cant sit still....


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Mine poses for pictures as she is a Diva! Maybe yours was doing that!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I wish mine could get rigid like that. This poor old camera we have I have plenty of pictures of just tails where it took so long to take the picture LOL. I think Tucker is the consummate poser.

Hooch


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

You're thinking "PHOTO OP!!!" He's Thinking "FOOOOOOOD" SkyPup used to do the freeze frame with treats as well.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can see how some dogs would make great "print" models.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

When I use the "watch me" command, Rookie doesn't move a hair. He sits and is absolutely frozen. He'll move a little bit on "sit" but not at ALL on "watch me."


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson does that when he see's something he's unsure of....like last night at the lake. We were playing and then this guy comes up to put his kayak in the water, and Carson froze and just stared at him...for like 5 mins.... not moving a muscle....


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Ha-ha...I just posted to your other thread how Kody would turn into a statue for treats also when I was taking pictures of him! Jester gets too impatient when there is food involved and flits all about in case I dropped a crumb! :doh:


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

My previous golden would do that when we let him out at night. He'd freeze, just in case there were any rabbits in the yard. It would take him ages to simply cross the patio. At some points you'd literally see his leg shaking from being held in the air for so long. He never caught any (luckily), but you could have used time-lapse photography to actually see him move.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I don't use treats, Bianka and Kody and Abby all know the commands I use for photo taking such in the pic below. I will say though if one hears a noise or a voice out of no where you will note the ears going up a bit or even possibly a head movement, then back a gain at me but will hold the command. But none freeze up and they all stay pretty relaxed for the most part for taking pics.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Goldndust said:


> I don't use treats, Bianka and Kody and Abby all know the commands I use for photo taking such in the pic below. I will say though if one hears a noise or a voice out of no where you will note the ears going up a bit or even possibly a head movement, then back a gain at me but will hold the command. But none freeze up and they all stay pretty relaxed for the most part for taking pics.


I was using treats because I was trying to get Bailey (our visiting Golden) in the photo. He's afraid of the camera, so it didn't work...


----------

